# D22 (frontier)



## soc0mplex (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

love the color scheme


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I envision a 6'' lift kit, oversized nobby tires, roll bars, bed cover....


----------



## soc0mplex (Nov 14, 2004)

haha, actually im planning on dropping it a inch or 2, nismo 16" rims, yeah a tonneau hard cover, nothing too big, maybe a lip.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

soc0mplex said:


> haha, actually im planning on dropping it a inch or 2, nismo 16" rims, yeah a tonneau hard cover, nothing too big, maybe a lip.


i like the ideas


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

soc0mplex said:


> haha, actually im planning on dropping it a inch or 2, nismo 16" rims, yeah a tonneau hard cover, nothing too big, maybe a lip.


an inch or two isnt sh**. you gotta go at LEAST three in the front.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

drop it and throw some 22's on there :thumbup:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks clean. I like the wheels.


----------



## Pocketboi (Oct 3, 2004)

nice ride!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> an inch or two isnt shit. you gotta go at LEAST three in the front.


A inch or two is alot. Thats the differents from us botteming out


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

looks nice, i suggest adding a rear roll pan :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Heck yeah, put a tonnea cover, HID, and a supercharger.. yumm


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my dad has that same car in bright red...i love the ride, but it could be faster


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride, get the nismo wheels but don't lower it. The Nismo wheels for that thing are VERY nice.


----------

